
'Oumoamoua Is Not Alien - shadykiller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wICOlaQOpM0
======
DerekL
Title is misspelled. Right now, the title of the video is “'Oumuamua Is Not
Aliens”. That is also a misspelling, because it's name is “ʻOumuamua”,
starting with a ʻokina, the Hawaiian letter, not an apostrophe.

